# Pre-Marv's BBQ Friday Night Dinner



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone wants to meet up for dinner on Friday night. A few of will be leaving the Los Angeles area around 10 am tomorrow and should be in Monterey/Sea Side by 3-4pm.

Dont know any good restaurants up in that area so maybe you guys can recommend something.

Maybe even a pre-BBQ tune?


Just no Red Robin


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

sr20det510 said:


> Just wondering if anyone wants to meet up for dinner on Friday night. A few of will be leaving the Los Angeles area around 10 am tomorrow and should be in Monterey/Sea Side by 3-4pm.
> 
> Dont know any good restaurants up in that area so maybe you guys can recommend something.
> 
> ...


I'll betcha the host knows where the good restaurants are and he may even have a plan already.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> I'll betcha the host knows where the good restaurants are and he may even have a plan already.


Is it the Chinese buffet!?!!? Oh noes!!!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Vestax said:


> Is it the Chinese buffet!?!!? Oh noes!!!


DING! DING! DING!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

BTW, anybody staying over that wants to go to the post-BBQ breakfast Sunday morning should contact me ASAP so I know how big a table we will need.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Yo! I'm all for it, so count me in. Is this all you can eat buffet?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm on the same time schedule with the So. Cal. caravan: Jose and Carlos. Whatever they do count another one on there.

I can tune tonight if anybody needs it. I'm bringing the test setup with me but we might want to enjoy the trip while we're there.


----------



## HooRide (Sep 13, 2007)

sweet jeebus, you guys don't mess around when it comes to good eatin'
i'm down for dinner, I suppose i'll be giving Mr. Marv a call tomorrow


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

HooRide said:


> sweet jeebus, you guys don't mess around when it comes to good eatin'
> i'm down for dinner, I suppose i'll be giving Mr. Marv a call tomorrow


Don't forget to bring some PEPTO and a good roll papier hygiénique


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

ETA for me 7pm, I know a few of us are staying at the Holiday Inn Express. What about hooking up outta there?


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

Vestax said:


> Is it the Chinese buffet!?!!? Oh noes!!!


HALPS!!!!!!!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

HooRide said:


> sweet jeebus, you guys don't mess around when it comes to good eatin'
> i'm down for dinner, I suppose i'll be giving Mr. Marv a call tomorrow


The more the marrier!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

hope the buffet was good....my wife and I went all out and had the costco hot dog special with yogurt for desert under $5...which is good since lunch at the fish hopper was $35


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Damn.. I am missing out
Wish I was there...

ANT


----------



## HooRide (Sep 13, 2007)

i missed out too, i was in my trunk most of the night installing my amp which returned from the service center


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

fredridge said:


> hope the buffet was good....my wife and I went all out and had the costco hot dog special with yogurt for desert under $5...which is good since lunch at the fish hopper was $35


NO buffet 

Sam's Club hot dog FTW 












J/K we ate at Monterey Fisherman's wharf!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

You farkers, you said Chinese thats why I didnt go. j/k bet it was good.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Aubrey, you looked pretty worn last night brother..probably better you didn't

I did not get any sleep last night and am having some serious sinus pain and toothache



atsaubrey said:


> You farkers, you said Chinese thats why I didnt go. j/k bet it was good.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Aubrey, you looked pretty worn last night brother..probably better you didn't
> 
> I did not get any sleep last night and am having some serious sinus pain and toothache


Bet the zapco comps, dls sub, and deadener are all the medicine you need


----------

